# cards against humanity furry edition



## Tiger Socks (May 7, 2016)

pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy
password is  furry


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 7, 2016)

I have joined :O


----------



## 34pokemon (May 7, 2016)

Joined


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 7, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for comin guys!!!


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 7, 2016)

That was lotsa fun


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 7, 2016)

What were the card cast codes again??


----------

